# Bandsaw Fence



## woodwish (Dec 24, 2005)

Sometime recently I mentioned my bandsaw and the fence I made for it.  I thought the article was in "Shop Notes" but as I was cleaning Santa's lil' workshop this morning I ran across the article in the November 2005 issue of "American Woodworker".  I made a few minor changes to it but overall it is a nice plan.  It is not on their website but if anyone wants a copy of it I could scan it some time next week and e-mail to you.  I'll try to get some pictures of mine on here after the Christmas festivities.


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Dec 25, 2005)

Ray, I would like to have a copy of it.



Jim


----------



## tonyhamm (Dec 25, 2005)

I would like to get a copy as well.

Tony


----------



## fuzzydog (Dec 25, 2005)

Woodwish,
Count me in for a copy. 

Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.
 David[8)]


----------



## wayneis (Dec 25, 2005)

Me too, Me too,  Please.

Wayne


----------



## gerryr (Dec 25, 2005)

I would also like a copy, hate the fence on my bandsaw.[xx(]


----------



## angboy (Dec 25, 2005)

I'd like a copy too! Thanks!


----------



## dscott (Dec 25, 2005)

i would like a copy
thanks


----------



## opfoto (Dec 25, 2005)

What they said! Thanks.....


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 25, 2005)

I would like a copy if it is not too much trouble.
Thanks


----------



## LAKingsFan (Dec 26, 2005)

same here...please []


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 26, 2005)

Me too.....and Thanks!


----------



## Mudder (Dec 26, 2005)

Please add me to the list.

Thank you.


----------



## RobW (Dec 26, 2005)

Me too, please....


----------



## GregMuller (Dec 26, 2005)

I take a copy also. Thanks.


----------



## ratwood (Dec 26, 2005)

Please add me to the list too.


----------



## woodwish (Dec 27, 2005)

OK, finally decided that my old scanner/printer was finished so today I used some Christmas $$$ from my parents to buy a fancy new scanner/printer that I could network since everyone around this house uses laptops w/wireless connections.  After several hours and visits to several tech support sites I managed to get it all working.  Scanned the five pages in the magazine, cropped and cleaned some, converted to PDF files so I could send them in a smaller e-mail, get ready to e-mail to all of you and then find that I can't attach a file to any e-mail forwarded through IAP.  Decide to e-mail all of you individually but I realize that the e-mail in my profile is my old one, but it won't let me fix it.  Argh!!!

Anyway, if anyone wants a copy drop an e-mail to wishard@bay.k12.fl.us and I will reply to your real e-mail with the PDF file attached.  Just can't figure any other way to do it.


----------



## Texas Taco (Dec 28, 2005)

Email sent, Thanks


----------



## opfoto (Dec 30, 2005)

Ray,

 I've sent you a number of emails but they are getting kicked back. I will keep trying. Thanks.....and Have a great New Year!


----------



## wicook (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a suspicion that he's on Christmas break since his address is a school. [] We may not hear back till after the new year.


----------



## HuskyDriver (Jan 23, 2006)

If its not too much trouble please send me a copy.

Thanks!

Greg


----------

